

Tax the Hell Out of Wall Street and Give it to Main Street - scottshapiro
http://blogmaverick.com/2010/05/06/tax-the-hell-out-of-wall-street/

======
ams6110
Another proposal to try to change people's behavior through the tax code.

------
kgosser
Bump.

